# Completion of our ED story 2007



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks again to everyone on the forum for all the info to make this trip possible. I dropped off the car on May 22nd, 2007 at Frankfurt, and it arrived at the dealership in Bay Area on July 5th, 2007. My son was actually the first one to 'drive' the car, and it took lots of convincing for him to let me take it for a spin.

Here are some pics post delivery:

First driver after redelivery:









Lemon interior rear view:









Good thing he can't reach the clutch yet...









Lemon interior front view:









After wash and Zaino:









Light and shadow:









Parking lot:









Can you guess which bridge this is?









Bridge reflection:









Presidio, San Francisco:









BMW milk mustache:









Lights:









Thugus


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Sweet montage


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Fabulous pictures! :thumbup:


.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Fabulous pictures! :thumbup:
> 
> .


+1! Pics could be used for BMW advertising!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

+ 2 awesome pictures !


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

boy gets potential!!!


----------



## AAS (Mar 24, 2007)

*Professional Photographer?*

Pics look great... you must be a professional photgrapher (or you missed your real calling!).

Enjoy!!!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats on the re-delivery, awesome pics!

Erik


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Great pics!!! I had the same idea for the GG bridge shot!...just was waiting for weather to clear up a bit***8230; well, back to the drawing board  :angel: !!!
You are very brave to choose such a light interior with small children. I hope you bought some seat protectors, leather care kit, etc., and are ready to spend time cleaning those fabulous looking seats...

Another option would be not to let your kids in the car at all... 

Congrats on the car and good luck! :bigpimp:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Patrick said:


> Fabulous pictures! :thumbup:
> 
> .


+3! :thumbup:
Congratulation!


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

Great pictures. The one with the bridge brought back fond memories of the seven years I spend in the SF Bay Area.

CarSwami


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

+1 on the great pics. Looks like you've got a future pro driver there. :thumbup:


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Fabulous pictures! :thumbup:
> 
> .


+4:thumbup:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Awesome pictures! Congrats on the redelivery.


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

The sunroof shot is really nice — thought I was looking at a convertible.


----------



## turbonium (Jun 18, 2007)

+10

Almost making me rethink my position on Montego...and the Lemon! Wow:thumbup:

What camera/lens did you use?


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Great car, great kid. That Montego Blue really adds something to the otherwise less distinct E90. and it's nice to see an interior other than black on an E90. :thumbup:


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments by everyone. It is hard to take a bad picture with such scenic location as the GG bridge, even with rolling fog in the background.

Yes, many has commented about the light interior. I figured if I am going to spend the money, might as well buy what I want. Besides, lemon interior offers black carpet and door panels, which is much better than the beige interior. At worst, it is just extra elbow grease, or pay someone to do it. So far, I clamped a beach towel between the rear headrest and the seat covering the rear seat so my son can crawl onboard. If anyone has better ideas, I am all ears. Perhaps I should do yearly progress report picture to see how the lemon interior ages.

Thugus.



bimmer_fam said:


> Great pics!!! I had the same idea for the GG bridge shot!...just was waiting for weather to clear up a bit&#8230;. well, back to the drawing board  :angel: !!!
> You are very brave to choose such a light interior with small children. I hope you bought some seat protectors, leather care kit, etc., and are ready to spend time cleaning those fabulous looking seats...
> 
> Another option would be not to let your kids in the car at all...
> ...


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

I think lemon interior works well with darker colors, and I wanted something other than black and grey. I wish they offered contrasting baseball stitches to the leather seam, but the light lether with black panel is the closest I can get. I found a couple other montego lemon combo on the web, so ping me if you want and I can send you a copy.

As for camera/lens, I am still using my original Canon Digital Rebel purchased back in 2004 with the following lens and hardware:

Canon 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 kit lens
Canon 50mm F1.4 (borrowed from a friend since my F1.8 got stepped on by a waitress in China)
Canon 10-22mm F3.5-4.5 wide angle lens
Canon 70-300mm F4.5-5.6 DO IS lens
Canon 550EX flash
Manfrotto 725B ballhead tripod that weights 2.5 lbs

Personally, I really like the 50mm and kit lens, and most of my shots are done with these two lenses.

I am not a professional photographer if by definition I earn my living with photography. I prefer to make enough money in other areas so I can afford BMW, photography, and any hobby of my chosing. Upon requests by friends, I have done weddings, personal portraits, family events, automotive, and landscape. I do have a passion of finding interesting locations around my area, and wait for the right light and moment to capture it in an image. You may find it strange, but I find it very satisfying and exhilarating after a long shoot 2am in the morning.

Thugus.



turbonium said:


> +10
> 
> Almost making me rethink my position on Montego...and the Lemon! Wow:thumbup:
> 
> What camera/lens did you use?


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

*Missing hiney*

View from the rear:









Perhaps I am bias, but I prefer the proportion of the E90 over E92 or E93. For some reason, I think E92 and E93's trunk seem flatten.

Thugus.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Well thugus, after enjoying your ED adventure as it unfolded and the wonderful pictures you have captured, I have to say this is a very fitting end to the story.

Once again, nice pics and nice car! :thumbup:


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

thugus said:


> So far, I clamped a beach towel between the rear headrest and the seat covering the rear seat so my son can crawl onboard. If anyone has better ideas, I am all ears.


Most of the ideas would be associated with covering the seat...

http://www.amazon.com/Kiddopotamus-...2806182-5527923?ie=UTF8&qid=1185551798&sr=8-1

OR

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=278285601&pf_rd_i=B000DZS7WU

We've used seat protectors for years in both of our cars (our two kids ride in the back of our cars on daily basis). Covers eased up our seat maintenance on the leather seats. For now, until my kids grow a bit, I'm getting cars with black leatherette, which combined with seat protectors makes the back seat maintenance free.

Good luck!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Love the color combo:thumbup:

Pictures are just out of this world,very, very nice !!!

Congrats on the new toy and good luck


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

*BMW 335i montego blue wallpaper 1280x800.*

Per fellow Bimmerfester's request, here is a widescreen laptop wallpaper sized 1280x800.










Enjoy!

Thugus


----------



## SBC (May 25, 2005)

Great camera work! I thought the Presidio picture was at Fort Cronkhite or Fort Barry in the Marin Headlands.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

thugus said:


> Per fellow Bimmerfester's request, here is a widescreen laptop wallpaper sized 1280x800.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thanks


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

Actually, it is right off Mason St next to Crissy field in San Francisco.

Building at the center of google map is the background

There are lots of interesting architecture in the area, so I would love to explore the area more in the future.

Thugus.



SBC said:


> Great camera work! I thought the Presidio picture was at Fort Cronkhite or Fort Barry in the Marin Headlands.


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

*Lemon interior and track update.*

Just an update since I took redelivery in May 2007. There were questions about lemon interior upkeep, and the good news is that so far so good after half a year! I tried leather cleaner, lexol, and various products, but the best so far is Griot's Garage's interior cleaner spray. Even with some color transfer from blue jeans, that stuff takes it right off. I am happy to report that no stains so far!

I also made it out to Thunderhill in 2007, and the car has way more grip than I expected, and the car handled beautifully. It is a thrill to peg the throttle at the apex and accelerate out of the corner.








Waiting to be on track.








Coming down the hill in 4th gear.








Hitting the apex.








Using the whole road.








Leading the traffic.

I highly recommend anyone to really learn the limits of his/her car on the track.

Thugus.


----------

